# Its a good idea to buy fish online?



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

My options are limited here in north jersey when it comes to cichlids.

I'm thinking to buy online but I'm bit scepticism about buying couple of hundreds dollars worth of fish.

Is it just me or people do buy fish online with no problems?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Check the reviews section, for online retailers.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

what he said....

also have a look in the trading post, you may find a local breeder and get them much cheaper that way


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

ya the fish are going to have to get shipped wether to you are a fish store. i've ordered a couple fish and they were all alive and good lookin. i guess just look at the reviews before you buy though!


----------



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

I seeing the reviews and they are few good retailers.

I live in north jersey and all of them(retailers) are located pretty far, so the travel is alot and thats my worry.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

gr8Fan said:


> I seeing the reviews and they are few good retailers.
> 
> I live in north jersey and all of them(retailers) are located pretty far, so the travel is alot and thats my worry.


I've received fish from Europe, Africa and a number of the retailers in the US. Believe me, they can pack the fish so that delivery is safe.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

in my opinion its good to order if your order is large. a small order does not justify the shipping charges...unless theres a fish you cannot live without


----------



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

From Europe!! wow I'm suprise man.

Its there any advise or something to consider when it comes to buying online, just few pointers.

Also what is a fair shipping rate?

Beacuse you not really looking at you buying so you request photos from the retailers or what?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i dont think there is a fair shipping rate :lol:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

steelers fan said:


> i dont think there is a fair shipping rate :lol:


Now that's funny...

How do you think the Wild Caught African or South American or Asian fish get to the States? Transcontinental shipping baby!

Though I confess the farthest Iâ€™ve had them sent is one coast to the otherâ€¦

We are not allowed to recommend specific retailers, as thatâ€™s what the review section is for, but I think itâ€™s legal to point out that there are some breeders/distributors in your region. Jeff Rapps would be a random example (  ).

You may also want to talk to a quality private owned local fish store (LFS). They may have some private breeders/distributors they work with and can middle man a shipment for you.

But shipping fish is a commonplace these days. The hottest and coldest months come with some risk, though the more experienced distributors have the technique down pat and can safely do it all year around. Though as overpriced as shipping prices feel, I suggest against cutting any corners. Pay the bill for the shipping method that the seller is willing to offer a live arrival guarantee on. If they donâ€™t trust it, why should youâ€¦

Here is a prime suggestion thoughâ€¦ locate your local fish club. Find a group of guys who are interested in buying fish from the same distributor. You will find you can get quite a few fish shipped without the rate changing much at all. Also a lot of distributors will offer group discounts on larger orders or toss in unexpected freebies.

But how does one find a local fish club you might ask?â€¦ Why with the help of Cichlid Forum! - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/clubs/


----------



## buddha2364 (Nov 3, 2009)

I put a feeler out to my local fish club to see if anyone was interested in a group buy and split the shipping costs. I had a few guys interested, but they were mostly "tire kickers" so I moved on and ordered fish that are geographically close to me. He is shipping them air cargo through Southwest which is same day and you have to pick them up at the airport. Fedex Priority was about the same in shipping charges, next day delivery to my door by 11am.

Quite honestly though, I'm coming out a bit ahead IMO. I'm getting the fish I want (LFS only stocks the normal stuff) and they are wild caught and F1 fish.

Check out http://www.cichlids.net/ They have a pretty good rep from what I've seen and are fairly close to you.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> We are not allowed to recommend specific retailers, as thatâ€™s what the review section is for, but I think itâ€™s alright to point out that there are some breeders/distributors in your region. Jeff Rapps would be a random example (  ).


You know when one of the C-F mods has left a positive comment, he's gotta be alright. Not sure if *Toby_H* mentioned that Rapps is based in New Jersey. :thumb:


----------



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

I seeing Rapps website, most of his selections are C/A and S/A.

Looking for africans mostly.

Good advise guys...


----------

